
Mountain View’s unusual rule for Facebook: No free food - wpasc
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Mountain-View-s-unusual-rule-for-Facebook-No-13096100.php
======
polski-g
This sounds like a violation of the first amendment right to association.

